# 2011 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling



## T Harris (Jan 2, 2011)

Folks, it’s time to kick off the new year of traditional archery tournaments February 26th & 27th, 2011.   The 2nd annual Pre-Spring Arrow Fling will again be at Tannehill State Park in McCalla, AL.   Last year I was hoping to get 100 to 150 participants and had over 250 shooters here having a great time.   The weather was pretty cool but absolutely beautiful.
           I had a table with hot water, coffee, packs of apple cider & packs of hot chocolate available all weekend for the people.   There also was a huge fire ring for everyone to enjoy with a roaring blaze all weekend long.   Supper Saturday night was some of the best home made chili you’ve ever tasted.  All this was provided free to everyone by the Allsouth Archery Association.
          There will be plenty of Vendors here for everyone to start re-stocking for the coming year.   I look forward to another great year.

Terry Harris


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2011)

Terry I for one am ready for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait and looking foreward to see alot of old friends....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking forward to it Terry!!!!  Hope the weather behaves and is like it was last year!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 2, 2011)

It was a great shoot last year


----------



## missalot (Jan 3, 2011)

nice and crisp clean air,no bugs,..good food ,...good people!! ..cant wait!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2011)

TTT just because.....LOL...... this is a great all trad shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Harris (Jan 9, 2011)

I must be getting old. I failed to mention that the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling is now dedicated to being a benefit shoot to raise money for Camp Jack Wright. This is the Boy Scout Camp I also use setting up my target course, which is adjacent to Tannehill State Park.
Since I started using this Camp a the 2nd year of the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic, I've given Camp Jack Wright some where around $8000.00. I was able to do this through various novelty shoots and auctioning/raffling off items donated to me. What made this even more pleasurable for me was that the representatives of the Camp have never asked for a dime from me to use this beautiful piece of property.

NOW, let me that just because the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling is now a benefit shoot for the Camp, that doesn't mean I won't still be doing the same thing I've been doing to raise money at the Howard Hill SE Classic for them. I believe the Boy Scouts are a great organization and this money helps for these Scouts to learn a tremendous knowledge of the outdoors.

Terry Harris


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2011)

UP again for a great shoot and a great feller TOO!!!


----------



## T Harris (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh boy!!!   Here's a list of Vendors that say they're coming to the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

Pat Carter w/ Back Porch Traditional Archery  , Lynn Harrelson Bows,   Big Jim,   Traditional Archery Sales (Len Busby with a great selection of used bows),    Kim Burrows ~ Sasquach Traditional Archery,    John Cooper ~ Appalachian  Bows & Gene Sanders Bows,     Mike & Kenneth McGuire ~ Mikes Osage with plent of osage staves and Jim Gainey ~ Black Creek Bows.

What a great list of Vendors for only the second year of this shoot.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 18, 2011)

This is a fun shoot folks, with some of the best home made chili, home spun stories (I mean hunting stories)around the fire ring and fellowship you'll find around the south before other outstanding traditional events we all want to attend.

Terry Harris


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 18, 2011)

Dont thinkAndrea and I will make this shoot, its a Looooong ride for us but we will definetly be at the Howard Hill shoot, had a blast the past 2 years.


----------



## T Harris (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry ya can't make it to this one, see you in June.

By the way, I just talked with Tim Mullins and he said Acadian Woods Bows will be here in February as well.

Terry Harris


----------



## missalot (Jan 19, 2011)

i was thinking tim was gona make it,he loves that park and just being around a shoot,glad he is gonna make it.


----------



## T Harris (Jan 23, 2011)

Yep, Tim and Dee Dee both seemed to love it at Tannehill State Park.

I went out yesterday and looked over how I was going to set up the course.  It was a little cool but a beautiful day.  Saw a few white flags as I walked through.   

Getting close, I think we'll have a great time.

Terry Harris


----------



## robert carter (Jan 23, 2011)

Directions for a redneck please.RC


----------



## T Harris (Jan 24, 2011)

Robert, which way are you coming from?
Tannehill State Park is approx. 15 miles or so west of Birmingham, AL.   It's in McCalla, AL and if you're on I-59 going toward Tuscaloosa, you'll take exit 100 and follow the signs just a few miles off the interstate.

Tannehill has great camping, both primitive as well as elec & water hook-up for campers.  There's also a bath house where we hold the event.

PM me with your address and I'll send you a flyer.

Terry Harris


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 24, 2011)

This was a great shoot last year. I had a fine time!
You did a good job Mr. Harris, and Rhonda.
I hope the weather this year, is half as nice as it was last year.


----------



## T Harris (Jan 26, 2011)

You're right Jake, if it rains and it's cold, I don't blame a no turn-out.  We can get wet in June, doesn't hurt.

Hopefully it'll be pretty and a little cool, great for huddling around a nice fire in the evening to share some fine friendships.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, once this bad weather runs through, I'm hoping we'll get a great turn in the weather.  

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 7, 2011)

Get ready folks, I'm sure all of us have cabin fever.  National weather service is predicting warmer weather toward the end of February.


----------



## T Harris (Feb 12, 2011)

Two weeks to go folks, let's get ready.

Terry Harris


----------



## dtala (Feb 13, 2011)

Coop, Mel says she'll see you there


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 15, 2011)

I have been able to successfully book a room at the Jameson Inn Bessemer, 
thru Priceline for $40.00 a night, plus tax.
Plan to be there to shoot  Saturday week, shine or rain.


----------



## T Harris (Feb 15, 2011)

Jake, the Jameson's one of my favorites.  Black Widow Bow Co. usually stays there for the Howard Hill shoot.  They're good people.

Looking forward to seeing ya.

Make sure if you have flyers of other shoots you may know of, bring them.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, the new T-Shirts for the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling just got in. 

They look GREAT and this year they're LONG SLEEVE!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2011)

dtala said:


> Coop, Mel says she'll see you there




Have no fear Troy I will have on the shin gaurds and knee pads........


----------



## T Harris (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW, what a difference a day's weather forecast makes!!!

Yesterday there was a 60% chance of rain on Sat. & Sun.  Today, 0% and sunny on Sat and only 20% on Sunday.

Get ready for a great time folks, get rid of that cabin fever and come to the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling one week from today.

Terry Harris


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 19, 2011)

Really looking forward to it!!!!!!!


----------



## T Harris (Feb 20, 2011)

IT'S NOW OFFICIAL!!!
The 2011 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling is now less than one week away.

See everyone soon.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright folks, the weather looks great for this weekend.  Warmer than last year, fantastic for flingin' some arrows and gettin' ready for all the great tournaments ahead.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 24, 2011)

Well folks, I took a few things out to Tannehill this evening and there's already several of out traditional folks out there.  Did I say cabin fever will bring'em out.

This weekend's weather looks as though it'll be perfect Saturday & Sunday.

Come on over to Tannehill Historical State Park here in Alabama and get the year started off right.

Terry Harris


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2011)

Rogerb and I will see you in the morning...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 27, 2011)

Perfect weather yesterday, a good bunch of vendors, and a 25 target course over some pretty ground made for a good day. I enjoyed the shoot.


----------

